

Why Egypt's Military Won't Attack Protesters - tragiclos
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/02/04/133501837/why-egypts-military-cares-about-home-appliances

======
pedalpete
Not sure what a better title would be, but I was thinking last night that
Egypt's Military isn't just not attacking protesters, they aren't attacking
the incumbents either.

From what I've seen, the Egyptian Military should be commended for their role
as protectors of the peace.

If this article is correct, wouldn't that mean that Egypt is a strongly
socialist country? My question if the military has been absorbing businesses
to counter unemployment, etc. why does Egypt have such high unemployment now?
and why is the military no longer able to absorb the unemployed?

